# Hate: A US Export



## Madeline

> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage

Despicable.  Just despicable.


----------



## High_Gravity

Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...


Why does the US take the blame for this? its not like homosexuals were loved and admired in Uganda before those evangelicals went there.


----------



## Madeline

> Ms. Kalende was referring to visits in March 2009 by a group of American evangelicals, who held rallies and workshops in Uganda discussing how to turn gay people straight, how gay men sodomized teenage boys and how the gay movement is an evil institution intended to defeat the marriage-based society.
> 
> The Americans involved said they had no intention of stoking a violent reaction. But the antigay bill was drafted shortly thereafter. Some of the Ugandan politicians and preachers who wrote it had attended those sessions and said that they had discussed the legislation with the Americans.
> 
> After growing international pressure and threats from a few European countries to cut assistance  Uganda relies on hundreds of millions of dollars of aid  Ugandas president, Yoweri Museveni, indicated that the bill would be scrapped.
> 
> But more than a year later, that has not happened, and the legislation remains a simmering issue in Parliament. Some political analysts say the bill could be passed in the coming months, after a general election in February that is expected to return Mr. Museveni, who has been in office for 25 years, to power.
> 
> On Thursday, Don Schmierer, one of the American evangelicals who visited Uganda in 2009, said Mr. Katos death was horrible.
> 
> Naturally, I dont want anyone killed, but I dont feel I had anything to do with that, said Mr. Schmierer, who added that in Uganda he had focused on parenting skills. He also said that he had been a target of threats himself, recently receiving more than 600 messages of hate mail related to his visit.
> 
> I spoke to help people, he said, and Im getting bludgeoned from one end to the other.
> 
> Many Africans view homosexuality as an immoral Western import, and the continent is full of harsh homophobic laws. In northern Nigeria, gay men can face death by stoning. In Kenya, which is considered one of the more Westernized nations in Africa, gay people can be sentenced to years in prison.
> 
> But Uganda seems to be on the front lines of this battle. Conservative Christian groups that espouse antigay beliefs have made great headway in this country and wield considerable influence. Ugandas minister of ethics and integrity, James Nsaba Buturo, who describes himself as a devout Christian, has said, Homosexuals can forget about human rights.
> 
> At the same time, American groups that defend gay rights have also poured money into Uganda to help the beleaguered gay community.
> 
> In October, a Ugandan newspaper called Rolling Stone (with a circulation of roughly 2,000 and no connection to the American magazine) published an article that included photos and the whereabouts of gay men and lesbians, including several well-known activists like Mr. Kato.
> 
> The paper said homosexuals were raiding schools and recruiting children, a belief that is quite widespread in Uganda and has helped drive the homophobia.
> 
> Mr. Kato and a few other activists sued the paper and won. This month, Ugandas High Court ordered Rolling Stone to pay hundreds of dollars in damages and to cease publishing the names of people it said were gay.
> 
> But the danger remained.
> 
> I had to move houses, said Stosh Mugisha, a woman who is going through a transition to become a man. People tried to stone me. Its so scary. And its getting worse.
> 
> On Thursday, Giles Muhame, Rolling Stones managing editor, said he did not think that Mr. Katos killing had anything to do with what his paper had published.
> 
> There is no need for anxiety or for hype, he said. We should not overblow the death of one.
> 
> But that one man was considered a founding father of Ugandas nascent gay rights movement. In an interview in 2009, Mr. Kato shared his life story, how he was raised in a conservative family where we grew up brainwashed that it was wrong to be in love with a man.
> 
> He was a high school teacher who had graduated from some of Ugandas best schools, and he moved to South Africa in the mid-1990s, where he came out. A few years ago, he organized what he claimed was Ugandas first gay rights news conference in Kampala, the capital, and said he was punched in the face and cracked in the nose by police officers soon afterward.
> 
> Friends said that Mr. Kato had recently put an alarm system in his house and was killed by an acquaintance, someone who had been inside several times before and was seen by neighbors on Wednesday. Mr. Katos neighborhood on the outskirts of Kampala is known as a rough one, where several people have recently been beaten to death with iron bars.
> 
> Judith Nabakooba, a police spokeswoman, said Mr. Katos death did not appear to be a hate crime, though the investigation had just started. It looks like theft, as some things were stolen, Ms. Nabakooba said.
> 
> But Nikki Mawanda, a friend who was born female and lives as a man, said: This is a clear signal. You dont know whos going to do it to you.
> 
> Mr. Kato was in his mid-40s, his friends said. He was a fast talker, fidgety, bespectacled, slightly built and constantly checking over his shoulder, even in the envelope of darkness of an empty lot near a disco, where he was interviewed in 2009.
> 
> He said then that he wanted to be a good human rights defender, not a dead one, but an alive one.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage

This Don Schmierer is a piece of work, High Gravity.  The organization he is associated with, Exodus International, teaches that homosexuality can be "cured".

Exodus International - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The virulent hatred these people have for homosexuals was infectious in Uganda, and is partially responsible for the death described in the Op..


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Kato&#8217;s picture on the front page under a banner urging, &#8220;Hang Them.&#8221;
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> &#8220;David&#8217;s death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009,&#8221; Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Uganda&#8217;s gay rights groups, said in a statement. &#8220;The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for David&#8217;s blood.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the US take the blame for this? its not like homosexuals were loved and admired in Uganda before those evangelicals went there.
Click to expand...


Because Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Uganda&#8217;s gay rights groups, said so.

And she knows that only if she can somehow make the Plight of Ugandan Queers relative to American Queers, she might be able to rug-munch with relative peace-of-mind.


----------



## boedicca

Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...




This is complete and utter crap.   Hatred towards homosexuality is not a U.S. export.   Most societies have historically proscribed it.   

This is just another lame excuse to blame America for a domestic issue.


----------



## High_Gravity

African countries are very anti gay in general, its not any different if you to Nigeria or Kenya for gays than it is in Uganda.


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...


What complete crap. Talk about hate, Madeline. You're expressing it right here by giving this bs the time of day.

Planted by us evangelists. What a hoot. I guess those Ugandans are just too stupid to be evil on their own. After all, they're black, right?


----------



## boedicca

And U.S. Evangelism must have be the reason why Sharia law has a death penalty for homosexuality.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the US take the blame for this? its not like homosexuals were loved and admired in Uganda before those evangelicals went there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said so.
> 
> And she knows that only if she can somehow make the Plight of Ugandan Queers relative to American Queers, she might be able to rug-munch with relative peace-of-mind.
Click to expand...




Maddy read it on the internets, so it must be TWOO!


----------



## Intense

Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Kato&#8217;s picture on the front page under a banner urging, &#8220;Hang Them.&#8221;
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> &#8220;David&#8217;s death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009,&#8221; Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Uganda&#8217;s gay rights groups, said in a statement. &#8220;The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for David&#8217;s blood.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...


Madeline, check your premise. "Blame the USA For Everything,Think" is getting really old. What you don't blame the USA for, you blame Christians. Stop spreading Hate. 




> An angry Muslim mob busted into a Christian worship service in a church outside of Kampala and threatened to harm or kill the churchgoers if the service didn't disband.
> 
> The recent Muslim raid on a Christian worship service just outside the capital city of Kampala is prompting concern among missions agencies that a more militant form of Islam may be taking root in that east central African nation.
> 
> Uganda is about 85-percent Christian, and the attack was carried out by a 40-member, machete and club-wielding Muslim mob in a predominantly Muslim enclave of the capital region.
> 
> Several church members were injured and there was some damage to the church building.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at Suite101: Muslims Raid Uganda Worship Service: Use Clubs and Machetes to Frighten Worshipers Muslims Raid Uganda Worship Service: Use Clubs and Machetes to Frighten Worshipers


----------



## syrenn

Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...


Thats because everything "bad" is the US's fault.  Didnt you get the memo? 

They have to blame their gayness on something you know. If they are loud enough homophobes its possible no one will "think" they are gay.


----------



## AllieBaba

So what I've found out is this...

The Ugandan MP is an asshole who wants to kill all gays. That's obviously over the top. It can't be viewed as GENOCIDE, which is what the gay-stream press is touting it as, because homosexuality isn't confined to a race. And in a country completely wracked by AIDS one can understand the panic that leaders may be experiencing.

BUT...there's also a lot of flap about an elusive, secret, American-funded evangelical group called "The Family" which allegedly takes these leaders, which I guess are too retarded to be evil on their own, and promotes them and pours poison into their ears so they'll kill homosexuals.

I think that's a little far fetched. Except in far left articles, I can't find any information on "The Family". I suspect it's a fabrication of the left.

As is the assumption that Chrsitianity is in any way a new thing in Uganda and Africa.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'll never forget the hoots and hollers that the left embarked on when I reminded them that Nigeria was the home of one of the oldest Christian churches in the world.

The left has this ridiculous notion that African countries have no history before Americans started going there, and managed to maintain a separateness from the rest of the world...just because they weren't on our radar until recently.


----------



## Intense

Why not take a break from your Cheer Leading against US Interests Madeline, and consider your effect on why the world hates us? What do you expect to come of all of the propaganda you put out???

 I know, it is only okay when the Left does it Syndrome. Never the Right. Nothing the Right ever does is in the service of a higher Ideal.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> African countries are very anti gay in general, its not any different if you to Nigeria or Kenya for gays than it is in Uganda.



They are?

Apparently only according to Afrocenterists

Afrocentrics often deny that homosexuality was a feature of African cultures in ancient times.

But, according to *Denunciations of Bahia*, (1591-1593) 



> "Francisco Manicongo, a cobbler's apprentice known among the slaves as a sodomite for 'performing the duties of a female' and for 'refusing to wear the men's clothes which the master gave him.' Francisco's accuser added that in Angola and the Congo in which he had wandered much and of which he had much experience, it is customary among the pagan negros to wear a loincloth with the ends in front which leaves an opening in the rear... this custom being adopted by the sodomitic negros who serve as passive women in the abominable sin. These passives are called *jimbandaa* in the language of Angola and the Congo, which means passive sodomite. The accuser claimed to have seen Francisco Manicongo "wearing a loincloth such as passive sodomites wear in his land of the Congo and immediately rebuked him." (quoted by J. Treveisan, Perverts in Paradise, London, 1986. Elipses are his.)



BTW: 'Jimbandaa' would make a great username.


----------



## uscitizen

Some people really need to study the real history of US christian missionaries and their actual works.

Not all of the are bad, but they create as many problems as they solve.


----------



## High_Gravity

I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.


----------



## American Horse

Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Kato&#8217;s picture on the front page under a banner urging, &#8220;Hang Them.&#8221;
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> &#8220;David&#8217;s death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009,&#8221; Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Uganda&#8217;s gay rights groups, said in a statement. &#8220;The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for David&#8217;s blood.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...




uscitizen said:


> Some people really need to study the real history of US christian missionaries and their actual works.
> 
> Not all of the are bad, but they create as many problems as they solve.




I do home improvement and repair work for a medical doctor, a Christian, and one time Christian-missionary who annually goes to Africa at his own expense. He takes unpaid leave from his ER duties at the local hospital to voluntarily provide medical care of all kinds, including surgery, for the poor there.  

He goes for a month plus travel time, of which only the cost of the air-flight is paid for by his church.  In his last trip over before the holidays (2010), he performed right at one hundred hysterectomies for women in need there.

He told me a story of a woman who began uncontrolled bleeding during an operation he was performing.  Unable to do anything else to save her life he filled the opened cavity up with gauze and anything else he could and sewed her up to stop the flow.  Then he called in her closest relatives and asked that they find everyone they could who could donate blood (of her type I presume) as quickly as possible to create an emergency blood-bank for when he would open her up again the next day. 

They did as he asked with a large enough reserve of blood, that he was able to go back in the next day and complete the operation and finish properly saving her life.

Over the years since the middle 70&#8217;s I have worked for half a dozen of these &#8220;missionary&#8221; doctors, and *I have to say as an atheist that I respect them*, and they have never shown a propensity to look down on or condemn homosexuals.  I know that because that very issue has come up, and they appreciate the fact that they cannot help people such as those if they look down on them.  They have tried to save my soul, but they respect my non acceptance of religion.  

Once back in the eighties, my son, wife and I, being invited over for an evening meal and desert by one of them and his wife,  I took along a VCR tape of &#8220;The life of Brian&#8221; for an evening&#8217;s entertainment.  They allowed IT to be played (with my 12 year old son present), and were completely polite and restrained in their conduct.  Years later, I look back on my presumption as being gauche in the extreme, and regret it.  MY gain was that I realized that it was I who was intolerant, and not they.

When I read stuff like in the OP I just want to say that it is misleading in the extreme because it is the outlier, not the ordinary.


----------



## Intense

uscitizen said:


> Some people really need to study the real history of US christian missionaries and their actual works.
> 
> Not all of the are bad, but they create as many problems as they solve.



Human's putting their two cent's in usually has that effect huh?


----------



## GHook93

What are you talking about! We export hate of gays to Uganda! Are you retarded? 

One person makes a blanket assertion and you jump all over it. Evangelicals do the vast amount of the charity work in Africa. They run the vast amount of orphanages in Africa. They raise the most money for Africa. Evagelicals have been overly generous to Africa. Evagelicals are the best people in the world hands down! Every African country whether Black or Arab is a brutal oppressive country. They all have atrocisties. Uganda had a mass killing by the government of 300K of its own people by Muslim Idi Amin! Don't make it like they boyscouts! 



Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.




They need _someone_ to blame, other then their own dicks and where they go.


----------



## syrenn

Intense said:


> Why not take a break from your Cheer Leading against US Interests Madeline, and consider your effect on why the world hates us? What do you expect to come of all of the propaganda you put out???
> 
> I know, it is only okay when the Left does it Syndrome. Never the Right. Nothing the Right ever does is in the service of a higher Ideal.





GHook93 said:


> What are you talking about! We export hate of gays to Uganda! Are you retarded?
> 
> One person makes a blanket assertion and you jump all over it. Evangelicals do the vast amount of the charity work in Africa. They run the vast amount of orphanages in Africa. They raise the most money for Africa. Evagelicals have been overly generous to Africa. Evagelicals are the best people in the world hands down! Every African country whether Black or Arab is a brutal oppressive country. They all have atrocisties. Uganda had a mass killing by the government of 300K of its own people by Muslim Idi Amin! Don't make it like they boyscouts!
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






Actually what i think she is saying is despicable is the murder of the activist and that they blame the us for it.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Boedicca*
> *This is just another lame excuse to blame America for a domestic issue.*



Boedicca just masterfully summed up the entire "Immigration/Illegal immigration" forum of the USMB.

Just replace America with Mexico.


----------



## uscitizen

Intense said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people really need to study the real history of US christian missionaries and their actual works.
> 
> Not all of the are bad, but they create as many problems as they solve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human's putting their two cent's in usually has that effect huh?
Click to expand...


Well if it was only individual humans putting in their individual .02 worth...


----------



## uscitizen

I ownder if the same double standard exists in Africa as does America.  Male vs female hosexuality?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Since when are we responsible for the actions of the man the beat him with a hammer?

I tire of this fucking bullshit.

I'm responsible for me and my family.  Not for some jackass across the fucking oceans.


----------



## Two Thumbs

José;3260716 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Boedicca*
> *This is just another lame excuse to blame America for a domestic issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boedicca just masterfully summed up the entire "Immigration/Illegal immigration" forum of the USMB.
> 
> Just replace America with Mexico.
Click to expand...


Please explain how what happens there is the same as what happens here.


----------



## High_Gravity

uscitizen said:


> I ownder if the same double standard exists in Africa as does America.  Male vs female hosexuality?



I don't think the Africans care either way, they are probably entertained sexually by lesbian sex but females are killed just the same as male homosexuals.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Two_Thumbs*
> Please explain how what happens there is the same as what happens here.



The presence of illegal immigrants in Russia is a *russian domestic issue* regardless of the fact that 90% of those immigrants come from China.

The presence of illegal immigrants in 19th century Mexico was a *mexican domestic issue* despite the fact that 99% of them were americans.

The presence of illegal immigrants in the US is an *american domestic issue* despite the fact that most of them are mexicans.

Many members of this Board use the nationality of those illegals as "*a lame excuse to blame Mexico*" for the fact that the US government does not solve this domestic issue, for the fact that they do not do what they get paid to do by the american people.


----------



## Madeline

So, you guys think there is no connection between Exodus International and this murder?  None between the death penalty bill being proposed in Uganda and that organization?

I do.

BTW, I also think Exodus International is a piss-poor example of christianity -- or none at all.


----------



## rdean

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the US take the blame for this? its not like homosexuals were loved and admired in Uganda before those evangelicals went there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Uganda&#8217;s gay rights groups, said so.
> 
> And she knows that only if she can somehow make the Plight of Ugandan Queers relative to American Queers, she might be able to rug-munch with relative peace-of-mind.
Click to expand...



So you're OK with murder?  As long as it's gays?  Or are there others?


----------



## rdean

High_Gravity said:


> I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.



Not the US, but "Right Wing America". There is a difference.

Those Americans went to Uganda and presented themselves as "accredited experts" and warned those people their children were in grave danger.

Ugandans have said they studied their evidence presented by these "experts" and acted to keep their children safe.

Suddenly, those American experts are saying they didn't expect it to be carried out so far.  That their message of hate had been "misunderstood".

Go do some research.  You sit in front of the Internet.  There are videos from Uganda on Youtube.  There is available testimony.  You can even watch some of the seminar's given in Uganda.

But the truth is, many right wingers are secretly gleeful.  They hope more if it would happen here.  Look at Texas.  Wants to make gays "felons". It's written into their Republican Party State Platform.  Not wackos.  No fringe.  But mainstream right wingers.


----------



## AllieBaba

How does one make the leap from someone saying "it's an American export because the queer lobby says so "to "it's okay for all gays to die"?

Just wondering, because that's the leap Rtard just made.

Typical.


----------



## GHook93

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need _someone_ to blame, other then their own dicks and where they go.
Click to expand...


Exactly, Africans can never be responsible for the atrocities, it has to be the White Man! 

Heck the African Slave Trade would not have been possible without African Warlords kidnapping and selling other Africans!


----------



## GHook93

uscitizen said:


> I ownder if the same double standard exists in Africa as does America.  Male vs female hosexuality?



Come on now, I think everyone believe woman on woman sex should be promoted!


----------



## GHook93

I think they don't need to import hate of gays, they do fine on their own. 
*Edited Graphic Content.*
And they are bashing Obama! Those damn racists!


----------



## AllieBaba

GHook93 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need _someone_ to blame, other then their own dicks and where they go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, Africans can never be responsible for the atrocities, it has to be the White Man!
> 
> Heck the African Slave Trade would not have been possible without African Warlords kidnapping and selling other Africans!
Click to expand...


Not just the white man....a very specific group...white CHRISTIAN, REPUBLICAN men.

Never mind that they have always been the ones to fight and die for the rights of that group of people, from the time of slavery up until today when they are still targeted and slaughtered wherever they go.


----------



## High_Gravity

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the US, but "Right Wing America". There is a difference.
> 
> Those Americans went to Uganda and presented themselves as "accredited experts" and warned those people their children were in grave danger.
> 
> Ugandans have said they studied their evidence presented by these "experts" and acted to keep their children safe.
> 
> Suddenly, those American experts are saying they didn't expect it to be carried out so far.  That their message of hate had been "misunderstood".
> 
> Go do some research.  You sit in front of the Internet.  There are videos from Uganda on Youtube.  There is available testimony.  You can even watch some of the seminar's given in Uganda.
> 
> But the truth is, many right wingers are secretly gleeful.  They hope more if it would happen here.  Look at Texas.  Wants to make gays "felons". It's written into their Republican Party State Platform.  Not wackos.  No fringe.  But mainstream right wingers.
Click to expand...


So before the Americans went to Uganda everything was peaches and cream for homosexuals over there?


----------



## AllieBaba

Uganda had a GREAT history of peace and tolerance prior to the 90s dontcha know...

"On Jan. 25, 1971, Colonel Amin deposed President Obote. Obote went into exile in Tanzania. Amin expelled Asian residents and launched a reign of terror against Ugandan opponents, torturing and killing tens of thousands. In 1976, he had himself proclaimed "President for Life." In 1977, Amnesty International estimated that 300,000 may have died under his rule, including church leaders and recalcitrant cabinet ministers. 

After Amin held military exercises on the Tanzanian border in 1978, angering Tanzania's president, Julius Nyerere, a combined force of Tanzanian troops and Ugandan exiles loyal to former president Obote invaded Uganda and chased Amin into exile in Saudi Arabia in 1979. After a series of interim administrations, President Obote led his People's Congress Party to victory in 1980 elections that opponents charged were rigged. On July 27, 1985, army troops staged a coup and took over the government. Obote fled into exile. The military regime installed Gen. Tito Okello as chief of state. "

Musevini won the election by a landslide in the 70s:

"Uganda has waged an enormously successful campaign against AIDS, dramatically reducing the rate of new infections through an intensive public health and education campaign. Museveni won reelection in March 2001 with 70% of the vote, following a nasty and spirited campaign."

Muslims set off a bomb, and it appears there's some sort of weird cult operating, but I see no reference to "American hate" being exported...

"Uganda's 18-year-long battle against the brutal Lord's Resistance Army (LRA), an extremist rebel group based in Sudan, showed signs of abating in Aug. 2006, when the rebels agreed to declare a truce. Between 8,000 and 10,000 children have been abducted by the LRA to form the army of "prophet" Joseph Kony, whose aim was to take over Uganda and run it according to his vision of Christianity. The boys are turned into soldiers and the girls into sex slaves. Up to 1.5 million people in northern Uganda have been displaced because of the fighting and the fear that their children will be abducted. Kony and three other LRA leaders have been indicted on charges of crimes against humanity by the International Criminal Court. The LRA and the government signed a permanent cease-fire in February 2008. Kony failed to show up to sign the landmark agreement several times in 2008, dashing hopes for formalized peace. The rebels, however, sought a cease-fire in January 2009, after the armies of Uganda, Southern Sudan, and Congo attacked their bases. 

In July 2010, about 75 people watching the final game of the World Cup in a Kampala restaurant were killed in an explosion. The Somali militant Islamist group Al-Shabab claimed responsibility for the bombing, saying the attack was aimed at discouraging countries from supporting the transitional government in Somalia. Al-Shabab has been battling Somalia's weak, Western-backed government for power for several years. Uganda contributes troops to an African Union force that has been propping up the government in Somalia."

Read more: Uganda: History, Geography, Government, and Culture &#8212; Infoplease.com Uganda: History, Geography, Government, and Culture &mdash; Infoplease.com


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm trying to figure out how the LRA is "American"?

"The bizarre and cult-like Lord's Resistance Army (LRA) continues to harass government forces and murder and kidnap civilians in the north and east. Although the LRA does not threaten the stability of the government, LRA violence has displaced 1.2 million people and created a humanitarian crisis. The Uganda Peoples Defense Force (UPDF) launched "Operation Iron Fist" against LRA rebels in northern Uganda in 2002 and conducted operations against LRA sanctuaries in southern Sudan with the permission of the Sudanese Government. Uganda and Sudan have resumed diplomatic relations and exchanged Ambassadors; however, Uganda continues to accuse Sudan of supporting the LRA. Sudan denies the allegations. "

History of Uganda


----------



## AllieBaba

Wiki doesn't even say it's an American thing. Better hurry up and change that, Maddie!

"The group was formed in 1987 and is engaged in an armed rebellion against the Ugandan government in what is now one of Africa's longest-running conflicts. It is led by Joseph Kony, who proclaims himself the "spokesperson" of God and a spirit medium, primarily of the Holy Spirit, which the Acholi believe can represent itself in many manifestations.[3]

The group is based on apocalyptic Christianity[4][5][6][7][8][9][10], but also is influenced[11] by a blend of Mysticism[12] and traditional religion,[13] and claims to be establishing a theocratic state based on the Ten Commandments and Acholi tradition.[3][14][15]

The LRA is accused of widespread human rights violations, including murder, abduction, mutilation, sexual enslavement of women and children and forcing children to participate in hostilities.[16]

The LRA operates mainly in northern Uganda and also in parts of Sudan, Central African Republic and DR Congo.[17][18] The LRA is currently proscribed as a terrorist organization by the United States.[19][20]"

Lord's Resistance Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AllieBaba

And here's the leader of the LRA:

"Joseph Kony was born in 1961 in Odek, a village east of Gulu in northern Uganda[1][2] Kony was the son of farmers. He was friendly to his siblings, but if they crossed him he came down hard on them.[5] During his teenage years, Joseph Kony apprenticed as the village witch doctor under his older brother, jamie brow, and when his older brother died, he took over full responsibility.[6] When confronted he often resorted to his fists rather than parrying verbally. He was teased in school about his size and the teachers gave him a hard time because he didn't seem too bright. His father was a lay apostle of the Catholic Church and his mother was an Anglican, Kony was an altar boy for several years. He stopped attending church at about the age of 15.[5"

Joseph Kony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS.."Anglican" is not "Evangelist" though he's not even Anglican.

Anglican is primarily Episcopalian, which is really a Church of England thing.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

High_Gravity said:


> I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.



We're not.  The insinuation is ridiculous and doesn't even deserve our time of day.  The U.S.A. is one of the most tolerant nations in the world when it comes to acceptance of homosexuality.  In Africa and the Middle East they'll kill you for it and it's been that way since the dawning of time.


----------



## American Horse

GHook93 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ownder if the same double standard exists in Africa as does America.  Male vs female hosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now, I think everyone believe woman on woman sex should be promoted!
Click to expand...

I differ on that view.  I believe that has become the vogue since the late 60s; not that there's anything wrong with it.

It also seems to be a favorite fantasy of boyish men, not that anyone here is of that ilk.


----------



## GHook93

American Horse said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ownder if the same double standard exists in Africa as does America.  Male vs female hosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now, I think everyone believe woman on woman sex should be promoted!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I differ on that view.  I believe that has become the vogue since the late 60s; not that there's anything wrong with it.
> 
> It also seems to be a favorite fantasy of boyish men, not that anyone here is of that ilk.
Click to expand...


I joke I joke. I think anyone who believes homosexuality is a moral sin, would think that same whether its man on man or woman on woman!


----------



## rdean

AllieBaba said:


> How does one make the leap from someone saying "it's an American export because the queer lobby says so "to "it's okay for all gays to die"?
> 
> Just wondering, because that's the leap Rtard just made.
> 
> Typical.



So do you wish happiness for people you want to make "felons"?  Why make them "felons"?  Does it make sense now?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Madeline said:


> As the most outspoken gay rights advocate in Uganda, a country where homophobia is so severe that Parliament is considering a bill to execute gay people, Mr. Kato had received a stream of death threats, his friends said. A few months ago, a Ugandan newspaper ran an antigay diatribe with Mr. Katos picture on the front page under a banner urging, Hang Them.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, Mr. Kato was beaten to death with a hammer in his rough-and-tumble neighborhood. Police officials were quick to chalk up the motive to robbery, but members of the small and increasingly besieged gay community in Uganda suspect otherwise.
> 
> Davids death is a result of the hatred planted in Uganda by U.S. evangelicals in 2009, Val Kalende, the chairwoman of one of Ugandas gay rights groups, said in a statement. The Ugandan government and the so-called U.S. evangelicals must take responsibility for Davids blood.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/world/africa/28uganda.html?src=me&ref=homepage
> 
> Despicable.  Just despicable.
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say that no one hated gays before US evangelical groups told them that God wanted them to hate gays?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

uscitizen said:


> Some people really need to study the real history of US christian missionaries and their actual works.
> 
> Not all of the are bad, but they create as many problems as they solve.



They actually create more problems than they solve, but that does not make them responsible for everything bad that happens.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still fail to see how the US is to blame for the hatred of homosexuality in Uganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the US, but "Right Wing America". There is a difference.
> 
> Those Americans went to Uganda and presented themselves as "accredited experts" and warned those people their children were in grave danger.
> 
> Ugandans have said they studied their evidence presented by these "experts" and acted to keep their children safe.
> 
> Suddenly, those American experts are saying they didn't expect it to be carried out so far.  That their message of hate had been "misunderstood".
> 
> Go do some research.  You sit in front of the Internet.  There are videos from Uganda on Youtube.  There is available testimony.  You can even watch some of the seminar's given in Uganda.
> 
> But the truth is, many right wingers are secretly gleeful.  They hope more if it would happen here.  Look at Texas.  Wants to make gays "felons". It's written into their Republican Party State Platform.  Not wackos.  No fringe.  But mainstream right wingers.
Click to expand...


How do you explain the fact that Muslims, who hate right wing America, also hate homosexuals?


----------



## Vargulf

To pin blame for hatred of homosexuals on a nation as a whole is absurd.  The problem lies with religious teachings from religious books filled with hatred and parental and peer influences.
Go to any Islamic nation and find out what is taught about homosexuals.  They have even more violent teachings about homosexuals than the Christians.


----------

